# Rip Off new Iphone 5S Contracts!



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone else seen the new contracts on the 5S and 5C? Seems you chose a monthly payment contract for texts/calls/data.

You then chose how much you'd like to pay for the phone plus 
the monthly payment on top of the charge for usage! This monthly charge goes from nothing if you pay £600 for the phone to a £70 charge for the phone and then another £20 per month. This makes an average contract £42 a month.

See here
https://www.o2.co.uk/shop/refreshTariffs/apple/iphone-5s-16gb-gold/

Have a feeling this will scare a fair few people off! I'd rather buy sim free at £549 and then a £15 a month sim only contract!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

thats the way all new o2 refresh tariffs are now. the thought being, if you want to update your contract early, you just buy out the phone part :thumb:

there does seem to be some discrepancies in their phone pricing though. some phones only work out about £540 when you pay £120 upfront and then £17.50 p.m. or you can pay a one off of £600, I thought they would give you it cheaper if you paid it in the one, but hey ho.


For E.G. Depending on the payment you choose with the 5S, you can pay either:

£0 upfront, then £25 per month (£600)
£199.99 upfront, then £20 per month (£599.99)
£169.99 upfront, then £15 per month (£529.99)
£319.99 upfront, then £10 per month (£559,99)
£600, one off payment.

Seems mad to me that the middle one is £70 cheaper than the one off payment


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd hardly describe it as a rip off if there are those that will pay in excess of £500 for a phone.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Mick said:


> thats the way all new o2 refresh tariffs are now. the thought being, if you want to update your contract early, you just buy out the phone part :thumb:
> 
> there does seem to be some discrepancies in their phone pricing though. some phones only work out about £540 when you pay £120 upfront and then £17.50 p.m. or you can pay a one off of £600, I thought they would give you it cheaper if you paid it in the one, but hey ho.


So if your on a contract already you can get out of it and upgrade by buying the phone on the new one?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ if your on a current O2 "refresh" tariff, then apparently you just need to buy out your current phone :thumb:

http://www.o2.co.uk/refresh


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm on a SIM only contract at the minute and I want to upgrade to a refresh contract on 4G. I think the price is £249.99.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe I got the wrong end of the stick...... Just seems like an excuse to complicate things and increase monthly payments!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ill be getting one. I did think I wanted to keep my £26 per month contract but I can't see there been any way of getting an iPhone on that so I've come to terms with the thought of getting the latest iPhone and paying a bit more. 

I am tempted to pay more of a chunk up front though. Also think ill look into getting the 32 gig as I'm struggling with my 16gig at the moment.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

The iPhone 5c is available on EE's 4G network from £9.99 up front & £46.00 per month over 24 months


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

It's an Iphone of course it's a rip off. 
I'm with 02 and due upgrade on 24th. They rang yesterday trying to upgrade me but i won't till i've searched for deals on tinternet then i'll ring to cancel and they'll match the offer i've found(happens every 18months).
Yesterday i enquired about Iphone5 prices and was quoted prices as they are on website with no room for negotiation. With Samsung S4 they'll give me the phone free on £26 month tariff. I never pay more than about £23 a month for a phone so will ring them back when i've found the right deal.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Why have a rehash of the iclone 4 they have made no leap forwards in anything for the last two releases the new nokia has something like a 20+ mega pixel camera and the iphone is still sub ten and no i'm not an apple hater as i have most of their stuff but as for the phones they are outdated the day they release them


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ivor said:


> Why have a rehash of the iclone 4 they have made no leap forwards in anything for the last two releases the new nokia has something like a 20+ mega pixel camera and the iphone is still sub ten and no i'm not an apple hater as i have most of their stuff but as for the phones they are outdated the day they release them


Hardly. 64bit CPU, first ever in a phone. Plus it's not all about mega pixels.

The biggest let down on the other phones is the OS. Android is rubbish and Windows doesn't have the app following.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Judging by past experiences when do the tariffs tend to get cheaper? Like how long after I initial sale? My contract actually runs out in December. If I wait till January (by the its been out a while) am I likely to get it much cheaper or will it take a 6months plus?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Android is rubbish.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

SteveyG said:


>


Yup I hate it and think its rubbish.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

64bit processing wow have you read the bull**** on the site for it apparently it's forty times faster than the original iphone the advertising should tell you something that they have to resort to comparing it to the original iPhone not the last one to make it look it impressive


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah ok.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to say O2 really are getting quite dear...guess that's why Xerox are moving the entire corporate mobile contract to Vodafone...Mrs is due an Upgrade and I am late next year....I should get a decent friends and family employee discount through work for Voda....so if O2 dont match the deal we will switch.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Yeah ok.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ses-ground-Android-3pc-drop-market-share.html


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can get 2 x Lumia 925's for 1 iPhone5S (Sim free)

I've had both and install many iDevices for clients. 

Windows 8 OS is way better to use IMO but there is a lack of apps. When they eventually catch up then I think this is the start of Apple's bubble bursting as far as market share goes. Probably drop and level off.

Just look at the lack of hype with the 5S/5C compared to when the 4 came out.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

djgregory said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ses-ground-Android-3pc-drop-market-share.html


I don't really see how that compares tbh mate; it's like comparing BMW with Hyundai. People will pay a premium for what they perceive as a higher quality of product. The article itself says that Android's popularity is mainly in the developing world and Asian markets. Tata sell loads of vehicles in Asia and when the population can afford them then their sales will outstrip the European market ... they're still rubbish but do a job at their price point. 
I'm glad Android is doing well as it seems to keep apple prices at the lower end of what they'd probably like to charge.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

It seems with these new deals ill save £20 over the total 24 month contract to my current one. 

I think the beauty of mobile phones and deals is you DONT have to have one.... if its all getting too pricey keep your old phone and have PAYG...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It always baffles me that people get 2 year contracts (on a phone with 1 year warranty too).

It's basically a loan and a lot don't see that.

If you can't buy it outright then you can't afford it (IMO).


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I usually buy outright, I have for the last 3 years, however at the moment, funds are tight having bought a new car and saving for our Wedding. But after speaking with O2 just now I think I'm just going to wait, buy it outright and stick with my SIM only contract.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Geordieexile said:


> I don't really see how that compares tbh mate; it's like comparing BMW with Hyundai.
> ...
> I'm glad Android is doing well as it seems to keep apple prices at the lower end of what they'd probably like to charge.


You understand Android is an OS not a phone? Android is installed on many premium phones. Google don't make the money from the phone sales but from getting people using their services.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

minibbb said:


> Maybe I got the wrong end of the stick...... Just seems like an excuse to complicate things and increase monthly payments!


It's actually more like taking finance for your phone you pay one payment but that covers 2 things one is your tariff and 2 your making a payment towards the phone. So if after 6months u want to change your phone you pay the remainder of your phone price get a new mobile but keep the same tariff and tariff payment.

Personally I would prefer to pay the phone outright and do a £15/ month contract then you know where u stand. Either way you end up paying for the phone in full somehow. It's O2's way of making it look easy to change your phone halfway through your contract but it's not really.


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't forget to buy your contract through quidco to get the commission for the new contract. Probably too early for the 5s but wait a few months and they will appear.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

djgregory said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ses-ground-Android-3pc-drop-market-share.html


And it will continue..there will be more Android units than iOS .....and the point is??

The main reason it will continue because of the NON smartphone users using android i.e. these are the people who use a phone to do nothing but phone and text. They are not interested in smartphones. Previously these all used things like symbian and home grown OSes but these are all being replace with Android based handsets.

Take a look at the recent web-usage charts - quite a lot of use for "13%"

As or the contracts - the O2 thing looks like a interesting way of trying to make the tariffs look really good when in fact IMO they are trying to get even more than they did before.

Still waiting to see what Vodaphone tariffs are like


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Rob_Quads said:


> And it will continue..there will be more Android units than iOS .....and the point is??
> 
> The main reason it will continue because of the *NON smartphone users using android* i.e. these are the people who use a phone to do nothing but phone and text. They are not interested in smartphones. Previously these all used things like symbian and home grown OSes but these are all being replace with Android based handsets.
> 
> ...


Non smartphone users using Android? I have a smartphone that runs android, i dont understand that comment?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

iOS has basically fallen behind rivals after leading the pack.

People got bored and switched. I went from iPhone4 to Lumia 920 because other than speed there was no difference in user experience between the 4 & 5.

I think the premium angle was great hardware but others have caught up/passed (Samsung S4 etc) and Apple still want to charge £469 for the 'budget version'! 

People think they're getting ripped off.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

djgregory said:


> Non smartphone users using Android? I have a smartphone that runs android, i dont understand that comment?


Maybe the Dailymail article is highlighting iOS been abandoned by current users rather than Android increasing? Like me.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Maybe the Daily Mail ..........


At that point I decided the rest wasn't worth reading


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

Another reason for O2 doing their separate phone and tarif rates is that when they have to give discount, they used to have to do it on the whole bundle, now it is just on the line rental.

Prime example, my other half works for G4S and gets 30% discount in O2. 

On the old system (paying £47 per month)

Gross Price £47
Discount Price £32.90 is £14.10 off

New system paying £27 line rental, plus £69.99 initial payment and £20 per month for phone)
Gross Price £27
Discount Price £18.90 is £8.10 off and they still get to charge you for the phone part of the bill which is £20 per month..

Now on the old system, £32.9 x 24 months is £789.60 over 2 years.

On the new system, £18.90 + £20 is £38.90 x 24 months = £933.60.
On that £933.60, add the initial price of the phone @ £69.99 and the final figure is £1,003.59. That is £213.99 dearer than the old system, for exactly the same total non-discount monthly payment.

And this is just for the simple option, the difference is dearer on the other options.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

djgregory said:


> Non smartphone users using Android? I have a smartphone that runs android, i dont understand that comment?


OK probably not explained the best. I meant

The main reason it will continue because of the people running Android who have no interest in it being a smartphone - as far as they are concerned its a phone
i.e. my parents have a android but the fact its android has no relavence to them. it could be an iOS, Windows Mobile, Blackberry. All they care about is its cheap and works as a phone.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

TBH if people cant afford the phone dont get it, simple. 

Im on sim only and just buy the phones outright. Its better this way.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> OK probably not explained the best. I meant
> 
> The main reason it will continue because of the people running Android who have no interest in it being a smartphone - as far as they are concerned its a phone
> i.e. my parents have a android but the fact its android has no relavence to them. it could be an iOS, Windows Mobile, Blackberry. All they care about is its cheap and works as a phone.


To be fair, a large amount of people buy Apple phones purely based on image alone.

The vast majority buy phones way beyond any purpose they will ever use it for. Phones are simply fashion accessories to most.

I also don't think the price is as relevant as other people are making out in this thread regarding Apple sales.

Anyone that wants a high end smart phone will usually get one. The majority of people I know want to make a minimal payment for the phone and pay higher monthly payments to cover it.

More people I know and even reading many of the busy forums I use, more of them are turning their back on iphones, or sticking with the older models.

I'd say a high percentage of people these days have phones far better than a cheap nasty numbers.

The whole hype of the iphone 5s is based on 64bit processor. What and when is going to be used to good effect?

I remember jumping in early on the 64bit and quad core processor PC market, the thing was obsolete before the software even began to catch up.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

The 64-bit is an interesting one has it has lots of good things but there are also downsides of it. I was surprised they did not put more memory in the phone as lots of things take up more space.

Its the right move - the fact that within days Samsung said that the next top end phone will be 64-bit confirms its the right direction.


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I remember jumping in early on the 64bit and quad core processor PC market, the thing was obsolete before the software even began to catch up.


I concur, I did exactly the same as I had to change motherboard anyway, and hardly anything would work with the 64 bit Windows OS as everything registered the computer as a server when running 64-bit mode. Uninstalled, put the 32 bit Windows OS on, so effectively halving what the machine was utiising out of its capability, and when that motherboard died due to a spiking PSU, went back to a 32 bit board and chip for less money which works fine to this day.

I have the iPhone 4S and had the 3GS before it. I have just come out of contract and have changed to another provider on a 30 day rolling contract for less than half the monthly fee, using my old 4S, which has just been installed with IOS7.0 (which works fine) and that is how I will stay until I lose the phone, or it dies of unnatural causes.


----------

